# "Bonded Leather"?



## Captain (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a few questions for anyone who has purchased theater seats made with "bonded leather". 

How long have you owned your theater seats? I understand that bonded leather is a relatively new fabric. I'm wondering how well it will stand up to the test of time. Vinyl will begin to crack and peel over time. Since bonded leather is really only 10-17% leather I'm worried that it wont wear well after years of use compared to actual leather.

Has the texture of the fabric changed over time? Does it still feel and look like leather? Has the color altered in any way?

Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Captain,

As you stated yourself the bonded leather is a relatively new product. It made its appearance about 8-10 years ago. There were many discussions and articles where the leather companies trashed it, and many of the first generation products were not good quality. Since then there were so many modifications in a process of how it is made, that the new latest bonded leather is a completely different and much better in terms of looks, feels and durability product. Again there are not too many statistics about durability because it is a new product, but from what I have seen for the past few years, it holds up great. 

Now, there are quite a few different quality bonded leather products ranging from 10 to 21% leather in it, and I would be careful while purchasing the furniture in bonded leather. Some of them are really cheap, and that should be an indication of the quality. In most cases you get what you pay for...


----------

